# My filet afghan..hope this works..not sure



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

http://scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10464241_10204041671027940_1301263668006474996_n.jpg


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Lovely How big is it? http://scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10464241_10204041671027940_1301263668006474996_n.jpg


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Can everyone see it...it shows up as letters and numbers on my computer...was just about to try and repost, going to get the hang of it yet (MAYBE)


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

It is huge, I used different yarn than called for and the only way to see it is to lay it on the floor, it will cover a bed


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful. That is the only word I can think of. What work that must have been.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

That is just magnificent, how long did it take you to make?


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

stunning


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

really lovely


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

An heirloom! Beautiful!


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Worked on it for 5 months....just when I would sit and watch the news. A wedding gift for a good friends son


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

(gasp) stunning! What a beautiful work of art :thumbup: Annnnnnd, you didn't even have any increase or decrease errors. I'm quite impressed.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous isn't near enough! Every superlative applies! I've only toyed with filet. I may have to rethink that.


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

A little difficult....but I love doing them


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning, beautiful, amazing...


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

They'll treasure it forever.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

The bride will love it!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow!! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> Beautiful work!


My thought exactly. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

great job, that is one beautiful afghan


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

All I can say is oh wow!


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

work of art


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

W O W ! Absolutely exquisite! Hopefully it will become a treasured family heirloom!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW! Extraordinary workmanship! Very impressive and so pretty. Congrats on a (big) job well done!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

You've done lovely work, the afghan is beautiful. I'm sure your friend's son and his spouse will love it!


----------



## elaines (Feb 5, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful! Is it a free pattern?


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW, I would love to make one if anyone ever finds the pattern!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is beautiful! your work is very good too !


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, it's beautiful


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

it is beautiful. I do mostly all filet work. I love doing that kind of crochet. Where did you get the patter


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

No it is not free comes from a very old book " American School of Needlecraft....Crochet Filet Afghans"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fayzee said:


> No it is not free comes from a very old book " American School of Needlecraft....Crochet Filet Afghans"


Ravelry links: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/renaissance-roses
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-afghan

More photos: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/batty4yarn/rose-afghan

Link to book: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/american-school-of-needlework-1300-crochet-filet-afghans

Link to book on sale at Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Crochet-Filet-Afghans-American-Needlework/dp/0881959502/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402764858&sr=8-1&keywords=American+School+of+Needlework+%231300


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ravelry links:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/renaissance-roses
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-afghan
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR THE LINKS. :thumbup:

Sometimes...I forget that crochet filet is not limited to a specific thread/yarn size, and...it is nice to be reminded of its flexibility. 

For those who may already have filet crochet patterns...we do NOT need to go out to buy a new pattern, because we already have them. In fact......I have quite a collection of filet patterns simply because as a child...this was how I learned to crochet. My grandmother thought it a perfect way to keep little hands and an active mind...busy and out of trouble. ...and I AGREE. 

I tend toward filet patterns as a travel project because of thread being so much smaller than yarn. HOWEVER, I think that a change from thread to yarn....is going to be higher on my to do list. I am thinking of Herschnerr's 2 ply afghan yarn...mmmm 

Just like lace knitting or embroidery patterns...we just have to follow what our pattern charts say and try to go only one row at a time. The plus for filet crochet is that we can always see where we are and this makes counting & 'back tracking' a simple procedure. Life lines are not as essential as lace knitting ...rather, I've never really needed this with filet crochet.

My present filet WIP...is what I call a "rug" for the top of my dining table. Not long enough to be a runner as the shape echo's the table, but much larger than a "doily," and NOT frilly. This one is #10 thread and #7 hook, called "Crazy Quilt," but upscaled from the original requirement of #5 thread and #11 hook.

In thinking about it, this pattern would make a terrific afghan.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

fayzee said:


> http://scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10464241_10204041671027940_1301263668006474996_n.jpg


LOVELY. ABSOLUTELY..........LOVELY. GOOD JOB!! 
For sure...this is a keepsake heirloom for the couple. :thumbup:

I love to make things in filet crochet and...THANK YOU for the reminder that this is a medium that can use any thread or yarn size.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW, that's a great wedding gift! How about a 50th anniversary gift? Mine's coming up in September


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for finding them


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

How much money do you have...haha


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone posted the links at Ravelry


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow.beautiful.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been looking for a new project & this is it!! Thanks. Hope to get the yarn ordered this week end. Any suggestions for yarn?


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

great job on the afghan also love your car!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

I just used sport weight yarn, I guess they call it 3 ply now and it does make it bigger...be sure to post the pictures so we can see it please


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

My fingers are itching to start this!! You did such beautiful work. I just finished a large crochet tablecloth for my 12 yr old grand daughter (hope chest).....perhaps this could be for my grandson.


----------



## Emtckg (Jun 7, 2014)

Really beautiful. You do wonderful work, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Outstanding!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing, congratulations on such lovely work.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## holgar (Feb 11, 2014)

Absolutely lovely! Well done


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!!!!! Extraordinary!!! Stunning!!! Exquisite!!!! Magnificent!!!!


----------



## RitaIndy (Nov 23, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic .......


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------

